

Tech CEOs tell US gov't how to cut $1 trillion from deficit  - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/100610-tech-ceos-tell-us-govt.html?page=1

======
pzxc
Without getting too political, I can't help but be reminded of Atlas Shrugged.
There are so many things wrong with the way our government runs its financial
affairs, not the least of which is maintaining a global military empire,
massive entitlement programs, endless foreign aid, staggeringly unfunded
liabilities... You can go on and on, and Ron Paul seems to be just about the
only elected official who cares in the slightest or even grasps where we seem
to be headed. Yet in spite of all this, as the tech community we're stilling
willing to do our best to keep all those plates spinning as it nears
impossibility. The government acts like a teenager with its first credit card,
and we do what we can to tell it how it can save a few bucks with a rewards
program... I can't help but wonder at what point we're all going to shrug and
say, "Who is John Galt?"

------
jranck
Seems like a reasonable way to cut the ever expanding deficit. The real
question is will the Obama administration welcome the ideas, especially from
outsiders? A good idea is a good idea, regardless of where it came from.

~~~
byoung2
_The real question is will the Obama administration welcome the ideas,
especially from outsiders?_

I think it's more complex than that. I'm sure the administration will welcome
the ideas, but the federal government is like an aircraft carrier while
businesses are like speedboats...you can't turn the government around as
quickly. It will probably take several acts of congress to get any of these
implemented, and senators and representatives will likely fight every one
because it will kill jobs in their districts.

~~~
jranck
Too true, hence the need for more businessmen/women in office. I would think a
lot of cuts they're recommending could be accomplished through executive
orders as a lot of them are involving federal programs and mandates. If not we
could only hope both sides could come to an agreement and pass them through
the houses.

